# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Umi pictures Bonaire editing competition

## Didi

Hier ist mein Video fr die Bonaire editing competition von Umi Pictures,
ich hoffe, dass ihr es euch anguckt und es euch gefllt  :Smile: 

http://vimeo.com/34885945

----------

